

Arise & Shine App: Sleep more & always wake up on time. - coloresclaros
http://ariseandshineapp.com
This wonderful alarm clock combines the snooze function with your daily routine, allowing you to manage both at once. So you can sleep up to the very last minute and not worry about waking up late.
======
salimawad
I thought this is something like Sleep As Android app. Check Sleep as Android
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.urbandroid...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.urbandroid.sleep))
It's an interesting app which can track your sleeping rooting and give you
statistics about it

------
pedalpete
I read the text, watched the video, and still don't really understand how I
would benefit from using this app.

Please give me a use-case I can understand.

~~~
coloresclaros
Everyone has a morning routine e.g. Exercise(45min), Shower(15min), Breakfast
with the family (30min), Read News(15min), going to work(30min).

Case 1: You've worked late and want to sleep a little more. You decide not to
exercise the next morning and the alarm to wake you up 45 minutes later.

Case 2: The alarm rings, you lazy and do not want to get up now. Would you be
willing to sacrifice the read the news? Disable the read the news and you can
sleep about 15minutes more.

Basically you stop thinking about how much longer I could sleep, and change
that model for tasks you do in the morning that you could skip to sleep more.
As simple as that.

No statistics, no conclusions of your rest. is just a tool for organizing your
morning, to sleep the hours necessary to be productive when you finally get
up.

